# Electrical Problem Park Lights and Brake Lights



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I have been blowing all my 7.5 amp fuses in my fuse panel for my park lights and I cannot figure out why and when I press my brake pedal my park lights come on I can see them light up behind a vehicle when I come to a stop sign or at a red light and when I let off the brake pedal they go off............


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm guessing, but in some infinitis the rear light (can't remember the name) thingy, where the bulbs go, can weaken with heat and get a short. Look for tan areas on the plastic.


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

Ruben said:


> I'm guessing, but in some infinitis the rear light (can't remember the name) thingy, where the bulbs go, can weaken with heat and get a short. Look for tan areas on the plastic.


thanks I fixed it I had a bad rear tail light bulb....it's working fine now I changed the bulb... :thumbup: :thumbup: it's always the simple stuff hahahaha


----------

